#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Desbloqueio MA6508T

## denisdedweb

Boa tarde, estou tentando realizar o desbloqueio de uma OLT MA5608T, após fazer o downgrade para a versão R15, ao tentar enviar o patch HP1013, a olt me retorna o seguinte erro: *Patch file time error*, alguém já passou por esse erro ou alguma dica para resolver?

----------


## lllpato

Opa amigo, onde encontro os arquivos para desbloqueio?

----------


## djjeantechno

pode ser que corrompeu , coloca a r18

----------

